# Blind Betta Care?



## emeraldsky (Oct 4, 2011)

I bought a blind betta today and was wondering if anyone had some tips for me on taking care of him?

Ive had a fish with one eye before but never one that was fully blind. After reading some posts on here, it looks like I should invest in one of those feeding rings?

Here's a pic, he has diamond eyes.


----------



## chrissylee13 (Jan 1, 2012)

wow, he's so pretty! but i'm honestly unsure of blind fish care. :[


----------



## emeraldsky (Oct 4, 2011)

I think he's really pretty too, I'm really happy to have found him c:


----------



## fishinfoweb (Jan 16, 2012)

your betta fish is look so beautiful. i also have betta fish pair. but they are not blind. i think therir is no need special care for blind betta fish. take care as usual.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Fortunately, since fish have this sensor thing called the lateral line, blind fish aren't as helpless as blind mammals would be. A feeding ring would help so he knows where to go for food at mealtimes. Avoid moving the decor around too much. Otherwise, I think it's pretty much like normal betta care.


----------



## emeraldsky (Oct 4, 2011)

good to know, thank you everyone.


I took most of the decor out that i would usually have with a betta since some of them had edges he could run into. Right now he just has a cave with a silk flower on top that I made.


^^


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

He's a beautiful boy. It's too bad about those eyes but he should have a full, happy life with you.


----------



## emeraldsky (Oct 4, 2011)

Thats what I'm hoping! ^^


----------



## SmokeNLark (Jul 22, 2010)

He's pretty.  You're doing the right thing. I also feed frozen foods with an eye dropper. That might help and be cheaper than a feeding ring. That way he won't have to struggle getting food so much, even in a ring. I have one who is blind in one eye and it helps him. And all my fish come running (swimming? haha) when the see the eye dropper.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

My friend has a genetically partially blind betta (who luckily, can see shadows and some light), and he lives like a normal betta. However, he became disgruntled when his fabric plant moved :lol: but, they don't seem to mind not seeing anything  goodluck with your betta!!


----------



## morla (Oct 8, 2011)

Aw! Poor little guy! He is very handsome though! Good luck on taking good care of him! Im sure you will!


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

might want to do a feeding tap. basically right before feeding you tap the rim of the tank so he knows it's time for food


----------



## emeraldsky (Oct 4, 2011)

Thank you all so much for the tips!
Youve all been incredibly helpful 8D




As for the feeding tap, I have to take the lid off my tank when I feed then and it makes a noise, so that should work as a tap ^^


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

hehe I used to snap my fingers :3 no matter what, once they get used to it, they know :lol:


----------



## emeraldsky (Oct 4, 2011)

good to know, he still seems in shock from being moved out of his tiny cup into a 2.5 gallon


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

:lol: he would be! He'll adjust in time, though.


----------



## PaintingPintos (Dec 27, 2011)

I agree with Sakura8.... you also might be able to fit in more varieties of non-aggressive, secretive fish that non-blind bettas would normally go for. Am I right, or would they atill attack? Best of luck, anyway.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

:lol: you actually could. Of course keep in mind that the betta will still smell them and feel them moving, so something not on the top level of the water would work. Shrimp, snails...depending on the tank itself...ADF, cories, etc.


----------



## BettaMommy531rip (Dec 29, 2011)

emeraldsky said:


> good to know, thank you everyone.
> 
> 
> I took most of the decor out that i would usually have with a betta since some of them had edges he could run into. Right now he just has a cave with a silk flower on top that I made.
> ...


You make silk flowers?! I see one of them in your avatar pic. They are gorgeous! It would be cool if you started making them for people and selling them! I know I would buy one! As for your blind betta, I'm sorry I can't help. My only advice is to not move around his decor too much as that might confuse him. Good luck!


----------



## emeraldsky (Oct 4, 2011)

I think adding in other fish would just stress him out, he'll probably live on his own for his life. Once he gets settled into his tank I /may/ add a shrimp or two but a 2.5 is really too small to add anything big anyways 






BettaMommy531rip said:


> You make silk flowers?! I see one of them in your avatar pic. They are gorgeous! It would be cool if you started making them for people and selling them! I know I would buy one! As for your blind betta, I'm sorry I can't help. My only advice is to not move around his decor too much as that might confuse him. Good luck!


Lol! That cup with the flower on top is actually the one he has in with him. I dont technically make them, I just take fake silk flowers and use aquarium sealant to stick them onto cups and stuff. ^^


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

exactly  lol that is why I said depending on the tank  I wish I had a betta who wouldn't eat the shrimp.


----------



## BettaMommy531rip (Dec 29, 2011)

> Lol! That cup with the flower on top is actually the one he has in with him. I dont technically make them, I just take fake silk flowers and use aquarium sealant to stick them onto cups and stuff. ^^


I still think that's pretty cool! What sealant do you use? If you don't mind I think I might borrow that idea.  Do you have more than one of those decorations? If so more pics would be appreciated. What silk flowers do you reccomend using?


----------



## MandiceP (Jan 7, 2012)

BettaMommy, the sealant is probably silicone? Correct me if I'm wrong. I would love a few of those too! LOL I might use that idea as well as I have no hidey places in with my bettas at all right now and I've been trying to find something that would work well! I think I'd like to stick fake plants all around it to make it look less like an actual cup 

Good on you for taking such a needy little fellow into your care. If I could fill my house with aquariums and bump my hubby down to the basement, I'd take home every poor fish I could and rehab them. But alas I have a tank limit :/ So keep the updates coming, I can't wait to see how this guy does!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I have a betta that is at least partially blind. I have a feeding ring for him so he knows where his food is. When the pellets sink sometimes he'll chase them but usually he lets them go right on by. He seems to look for food on the bottom of his tank and one time I saw him playing with his food. lol He swam up to the pellet and nudged it several times before eating it. lol It was so cute.


----------



## guardianfyre (Jul 23, 2011)

I have a betta with diamond eyes, so I know some of what you'll have to go through in order to take care of him. Luckily for me, Dancer's eyes are still somewhat translucent, so he can see moving shadows. Maybe you'll get lucky and that'll be the case for yours, but judging by the heaviness of the coloration over his eye, chances are he's probably fully blind.

As the others said, move the decor as little as possible. A feeding ring, or feeding in the same spot every feeding will help. Drop the food about 1/2 to 1 inch in front of his nose. At that distance, he should be able to "smell" it so he can find it. Too close, and he'll probably ignore it or won't realize it's there. When doing water changes, expect him to become confused. It's normal for the blind ones since they can't see what's going on, only feel. A tank mate for him would be ideal (shrimp, snail, catfish, etc.) so that you won't have to clean up the pellets he misses (and he will, trust me). If you have a filter in the tank, baffle it to reduce the current in the tank. That'll make it easier on him.

Hope this helps. Good luck with your new friend!


----------



## emeraldsky (Oct 4, 2011)

Oh goodness, suddenly tons of replies XD


@Sena Hansler
Of course I get the one betta who wont eat shrimp after Ive shelled out money for newseparate tanks to get my cherry red and yellow shrimp colony going XD


@BettaMommy531rip
Its just basic aquarium sealant, I had a bunch left over from when I divided my tanks. Feel free to use the idea since its not my own  I get my silk flowers from goodwill and second hand shops. Just stay away from things covered in glitter, scented, or that fake dew stuff. Soak it for a weak before actually using it to make sure it wont leech into your water. I will try my best to get pictures, Ive a shoddy phone and everything I've made is being guarded by my grumpy bettas lol!


@MandiceP
You should definitely try it, you can find a TON of neat cups after second hand stores that look really neat.

I hit my tank limit about 3 tanks ago. Right now, in my bedroom, i have 8 TANKS. A 3 gallon, a 30 breeder, a 2.5 gallon, two 10 gallons, a 1.5 gallon for my other charity case betta LOL, my 5 gallon and my 40 gallon breeder. Whats worse is that I have an empty 29 gallon AND ITS CALLING TO ME. D: My BF would throw a total hissy fit if i filled it though so Ive managed to restrain myself... for now 


@dramaqueen
Ive noticed my guy playing with his food too though I think its him mostly trying to find it. He's managed to locate the 3 pellets I threw in earlier though so I think he's managing incredibly well. My LFS had him on straight bloodworms so I was really worried about converting him to pellets AND helping him find them x.x


@guardianfyre
Thank you, thats very helpful! 
I've done a few tests and he is definitely fully blind.

I do have a filter and its already baffled, it also keeps the pellets in one corner so he'll pick up where they go sooner or later. I'll throw in a couple cherries from my colony when I get him fully settled in and he knows where everything. Ive got a female cherry ready to give birth so hopefully I'll have some quite soon! I can see the eyes on the eggs, not sure if its creepy or cool yet o.o
Thanks for the luck!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

lol should have seen how hard it was to convert my friend's betta from the junk flakes they fed in the store, to pellets. 
and the eggs with eyes....cool AND creepy :| :lol:


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

:B i told ya how i cared for Theo.

for a feeding ring, go to the store, and find one of those sets of plastic measuring spoons. i used the ring off that. xD cheap, and you have measuring spoons! 

i showed you all the decor i had. two plants. :B and i NEVER moved them. when i'd do a water change, i'd put them back in the same spot as before. he always knew where to run if he got scared.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Be aware, he will definitely panic while being scooped into a cup. My friend's betta flipped right out, and I had to cover all sides to leave him in darkness and keep him from bailing x.x


----------



## emeraldsky (Oct 4, 2011)

Sena Hansler said:


> lol should have seen how hard it was to convert my friend's betta from the junk flakes they fed in the store, to pellets.
> and the eggs with eyes....cool AND creepy :| :lol:


I can only imagine D:
I was just glad to hear they were giving him bloodworms instead of flakes x.x

I decided the shrimp eggs are creepy, the tank is right by my bed so it's like theyre staring at me ;A;





Luimeril said:


> :B i told ya how i cared for Theo.
> 
> for a feeding ring, go to the store, and find one of those sets of plastic measuring spoons. i used the ring off that. xD cheap, and you have measuring spoons!
> 
> i showed you all the decor i had. two plants. :B and i NEVER moved them. when i'd do a water change, i'd put them back in the same spot as before. he always knew where to run if he got scared.


Im going to see if i can make my own feeding ring, need to save money where I can X3 It's funny though, I want to spoil this guy soooo badly XD

Once I get his tank set up, I wont plan on moving any of the decor. He finally found his cave and was lurking in it this morning so he does have a hiding space for now ^^





Sena Hansler said:


> Be aware, he will definitely panic while being scooped into a cup. My friend's betta flipped right out, and I had to cover all sides to leave him in darkness and keep him from bailing x.x


Good to know, all my bettas are pretty laid back so I wouldnt expect one to make a jump. Now I can expect it with him ^^


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Yep :lol: because he won't know what is happening. I'd be scared too if I were blind and then suddenly the walls closed in x.x :lol:


----------



## emeraldsky (Oct 4, 2011)

Same here, never really thought about it XD

I've moved him into a cycled 5 gallon so I wont need to change the water as much so less panic for him. Also going to throw in some of my yellow shrimp to pick up any food he misses ^^


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

good idea  and then you don't have to take him out of the tank for water changes :lol:


----------



## emeraldsky (Oct 4, 2011)

yep, plus there will be more room for the shrimp XD


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

hahah yup xD imagine his surprise when he finds something in his tank...


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

Sena Hansler said:


> Be aware, he will definitely panic while being scooped into a cup. My friend's betta flipped right out, and I had to cover all sides to leave him in darkness and keep him from bailing x.x


not true. :V Theo never flipped out. he was my easiest betta to cup, and never panicked at all. i'd scoop him into the cup, and he'd be like "okay", and swim about.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

:lol: well, SOME might flip out xD Even the ones I have who are not blind, about half freak out... My friend's freaks out xD But as a precaution (for any betta) cover the top lol. Some bail - blind or not.
Sarah hates being in 1.5 gallons of water for her quarantine she smashes herself against the side of the tub x.x some just hate small spaces I guess.


----------



## emeraldsky (Oct 4, 2011)

So long as he isnt surprised AND hungry I'll be ok with it. I dont have enough cherries yet for him to be chewing down on them XD





My guy (Still unnamed D seems to be pretty laid back when I cup him, though he gets really still. Almost like he's panicking. When the cup stops moving he;s back to normal though ^^

I really need to think of a name for him XD


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Billy Talent.

(just kidding... I happen to be listening to Red Flag x.x)


----------



## emeraldsky (Oct 4, 2011)

Buaha XD

Im leaning toward Sir Reginauld
He always swims with his mouth slightly up in the air so he looks like he just looking down on you ALL the time XD


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

xDD That works! I had an Admiral. He was truly worthy of his status  Although I MIGHT change Jekyll's name because he has a grumpy face, but is so mellow, and...he...watches...you.... o.o and isn't scared of a finger in his face (doesn't shy away, but does NOTHING ><) that and he has a pale pink undertone, white wash and copper highlights


----------



## emeraldsky (Oct 4, 2011)

Jekyll sounds like a creeper 
Also sounds super pretty!


I named one of my Betta's Sir because of his condescending personality too XD
That and he's HUGE, easily a half inch bigger than my other bettas ^^


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

:lol: he's really "slow" aka mellow... it's kind of weird. Usually they pep up... maybe he wasn't actually "depressed" looking in the store - that's his normal face :| but, no other name comes to mind xD the reason behind Jekyll was because there was another one (with the weird...ugly (sorry).. pale pale brown/beige blotch on his tail ) that looked close to him and I was all "HA! Jekyll and Hyde." 'cept I didn't get the other one because I have no room


----------



## emeraldsky (Oct 4, 2011)

the weird one sounded really interesting, im glad i didnt see him

Ugly fish gravitate towards me and my bleeding heart XD


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

aww :lol: Watch he'll still be there in a month, rotting away :| if so DIBS HIM SO BAD! :lol:

I've never actually found a blind betta before though. My friend's wa a fluke chance because he has no discoloration, clouding, nothing. However his eyes don't move, and he reacts to only bright light and heavy shadows.


----------



## emeraldsky (Oct 4, 2011)

Send him to meeeeeee
I <3 Ugly fish XD


They usually keep them in the back, most stores wont sell fish that have genetic disorders/illnesses since its a "defective" product. The reason I got Reggie was because I asked if they had any in the back and the fish guy has a crush on me XD


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

this store doesn't keep them in the back. they set them on the same shelf beside ad behind each other, usually females in the back because they are so "blah". If the breeder who supplies them knew any better... he would wait for his fish to be older, or colored up. Because Madame... I snatched her up the second I saw her because she was actually COLORED :lol: I even asked to make sure she was a female and yup...she was.

However, they do pull a sick fish (SBD is most common), and medicate...then forget they exist :shock: a few times I grabbed the sick ones like that and say "I want them half price." The employee even warned "that fish is really sick. He'll probably die. do you REALLY still want him?" 
Oh? say that to Shiloh's scarred face you prick  lol. He's got two lovely scars across one side of his face, he only half flares, and his fins are finally growing back o.o He's still kickin' =D I'm surprised he still has that eye - the damage JUST missed :|

and LOL :3 where the heck do you even live?? lol. I always find "ugly" fish. Voldemort was "ugly" then ended up being a cellophone grizzle marble o.o


----------



## emeraldsky (Oct 4, 2011)

Our store only keeps ill ones in the back, sick fish dont make people want to buy other fish ^^; They always have pretty ones though the duller ones gets pushed to the back as well, Sir had been there for a couple weeks in the back because he looked like a dull red. He's colored up since then though X)

They never leave the sick ones out for me to grab D:
One of these days Ill find a sick one and nurse it back to health lol. I did get Lumpeh though, even though I didnt realize she was sick. She has a huge cyst on her chin (Hence my oh so clever name) and horrid ammonia burns on her gills. Shes the ugliest little betta too but I love her XD

Im in California, we dont really have as many ugly bettas anymore, guess the pet stores finally caught on that pretty ones sell better ;A;


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Well, if our store pulled every sick betta off the shelf I wouldn't have half of my bettas xDD I know about the ammonia burns... Sarah and Suzi have it severe! samew with rot o.o lol. Yeah, I thought pretty ones sold fast - I didn't expect my Jekyll to remain there, for a week or so...


----------



## emeraldsky (Oct 4, 2011)

yea, I'm beginning to think some of the petstores here think ammonia burns are just coloration gah x.x


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

x.x It's not lol!! Actually, the odd discoloration on one of Sarah's untouched fins, has disappeared now (whew!). No idea what that was about. :lol: And some bettas do have a nice copper tone to their cheeks... Shiloh has red scars on his cheek from the damage he was dealt. Sarah has reddened cheeks from ammonia burns... now healing nice 
Anytime I had asked that silly employee here to PLEASE REMOVE THE BETTA FROM THE TANK OF VICIOUS FISH she says "oh, he's fine. fins grow back."
-eye twitch-


----------



## emeraldsky (Oct 4, 2011)

Good Lord, I dont know how you can stand going in the pet store anymore x.x

Sounds like they arent very good with their fish car from what youve said on this and other threads o3o


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Well, it's the employee. the only employee there. x.x The manager likes me, as I worked well for him during the school project. He never minds giving me a 10% discount (which is awesoooome) and sick fish for free, and baby fish for free  His wife is sweet too! 
Unfortunately that is the ONLY pet store. And thanks to Walmart being lame we lack anything needed for any critter I keep :/


----------



## emeraldsky (Oct 4, 2011)

Oh that stinks x.x

Hopefully the one employee will lighten up then :/


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Hopefully or I'll go in there and become an employee >.> (still will anyways, because 1. need a second job 2. would love to show how things really need to be done xD 3. it's a pet store. come on =D)


----------



## emeraldsky (Oct 4, 2011)

lol XD
Wish I could get a second job at a pet store, it would be so much fun


Course I'd just spend my paycheck there all the time XD


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

xDD I know right??! First I have to shut epcor up, and get automatic withdraw otherwise I have to magically have 375 for rent AND 200 for deposit for epcor. BLAH


----------



## emeraldsky (Oct 4, 2011)

gah D:
That leaves so much less money money for fish though!

Boo to priorities >:C


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

lol! well, today city hall was closed. But I am determined NOT to have water shut off because I don't make a ton of money to pay every deposit off in a matter of seconds lol!! I'll do direct withdrawl x.x

Also, I'll be adopting some bettas out. It made me sad to go in the store... one betta... his fins had a white fungus on it. they were raggy, he was tilted so his head was upwards, gasping... And I just do not have room for him  poor baby! I felt so bad.


----------



## emeraldsky (Oct 4, 2011)

Hope it works out!

aw D:
Good luck adopting out, I dont think I could ever do it X)


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I know right? x) but I have it so each betta is for a certain level.. beginner is usually the ones who had something minor like ammonia burns/scarring. Expert are ones who've gotten stuff that can reoccur and hit harder the second time around. intermediate is somewhere inbetween xD and each adopter will get "quized" to determine if they are able to have a betta. I don't want a "mom says I cant get a pet but I really want a betta and I got a 0.5 kit with tons of flakes and a plastic plant in the middle plus some cool rocks I found on the road" >.>


----------



## emeraldsky (Oct 4, 2011)

Oh good Lord no, those are the worst x.x

It seems like it would be hard to find a good betta parent though since many people just seem to get them as impulses :/


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I found 4 awesome people  one lady owned a betta before, with her kids (yes, WITH,  ) and she had a 5 gallon heated and filtered ready for him already. She didnt want a sickly fish from the store... She's Reggie's adopter. Another one, was a manly man, came and got Voldemort and Sasuke, had 2 tanks (one 10, one 20!) JUST for them!!! <3 The other got Nemphis, and also had a 5 gallon  I have NO idea where these awesome people came from. But they were so ready to take on a betta AND the brochure, and they were given this site as well


----------



## emeraldsky (Oct 4, 2011)

Oh that is so cool :O

I guess they would be serious about having a betta though if they were looking to adopt rather than just go to petco and buy on there.

The one how had the 20 gallon though, do you know if it was a community tank? I can imagine just having 1 betta in there XD


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I did ask him xD he said he had danios before, and it has been just sitting there for a few months unused ever since. I told him if he ever wanted to add danios with the betta, Voldemort was the better one to use, Sasuke would slaughter everything. Plus, I gave tips on "keeping the peace" with hidey holes and plants  and you could tell he was listening, and actually understanding lol. some people: "ya. uh huh, okay." nope, he understood, and I said he can always use this site, and can always email me if he has concerns or questions


----------



## emeraldsky (Oct 4, 2011)

Oh thats awesome!

Wish I could have a 20 gallon dedicated to one betta XD
No room though, and I always keep wanting to get other fish lol


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

:lol: well in a 20 Shiloh won't bite his fins. He's a darn high maintenance betta :lol:


----------



## emeraldsky (Oct 4, 2011)

I only have one HM right now and he used to bite his fins in an 8 gallon, moved him to a 2.5g and he scoots all over the tank and no more tail nipping. Such an odd one XD


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

haha I know! Dally sulked, hid, wouldn't eat, in a WHOLE three gallons to himself. SO I stuck him back in the bowl, AND HE MADE A BUBBLE NEST  then begged for food. Just...... BAAH!  stupid gallon bowl I hate it :lol:


----------



## emeraldsky (Oct 4, 2011)

buahahaha XD

I KNOW
I have Lumpeh in a 1 gallon too, stupid thing is so hard to clean but she's the happiest Ive ever seen her so I dont have the heart to upgrade her into something more manageable ;A;


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

They are almost as bad as children.

almost.

:lol:


----------



## emeraldsky (Oct 4, 2011)

As someone without children, I can say that


But when I do have kids I may be singing a different song XD


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

bahaha yup! :lol:


----------

